# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian tutor in Denver, CO

## Daanaya

Dear Sirs,
My name is Tatiana. I am native Russian with teaching experience, as well teaching no-Russian native students. I worked as a visitor professor in the Knowledge Exchange Institute in Moscow. Also my teaching background includes a personal tutoring of Russian basics and Russian proficient language. 
I am graduated from Russian Law School and in present day a part-time student in DU. My schedule is very flexible concerning to time and days of week. 
I have a number of Russian text-books and media courses and my own method. The potential Russian student will have chance to visit Russian meet up and have a Russian discussions.  
Location taught Denver, CO, USA or online and by phone
Hourly rate 15$
Levels taught any,from very begginers to advanced. As well Legal/Business/Political Sceince terminology
Ages taught any
Experience 2 years
email tns@hotmail.ru 
website www.russianlaw.narod.ru

----------


## Daanaya

Hello Dear All!
I am native Russian with teaching experience, as well teaching no-Russian native students. I worked as a visitor professor in the Knowledge Exchange Institute in Moscow. Also my teaching background includes a personal tutoring of Russian basics and Russian proficient language.  
I am graduated from Russian Law School and in present day a part-time student in DU. My schedule is very flexible concerning to time and days of week.  
I have a number of Russian text-books and media courses and my own method. The potential Russian student will have chance to visit Russian meet up and have a Russian discussions.  
Location taught  - Denver, CO, USA or online and by phone 
Hourly rate  - 20-25$ 
Levels taught any,from very begginers to advanced. As well Legal/Business/Political Sceince terminology 
Ages taught  - any 
Experience - 2,5 years 
email tns@hotmail.ru  
Tatiana

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Daanya! What happened? Comparing your new post to your old post (approximately 2 years ago), your hourly rate increased only by  $5 - $10 and your total accumulated experience is only 0.5 years! What have you been doing, you naughty girl?   ::

----------

